# openssh-portable - can't update



## xy16644 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have just updated all my ports successfully on my server except for one: openssh-portable.

When I run `portmaster -a -d`. It says 
	
	



```
===>>> All >> openssh-portable-6.6.p1_3,1 (193/193)

===>>> Currently installed version: openssh-portable-6.6.p1_3,1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable

  ===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
  ===>>> HPN does not apply yet. Use security/openssh-portable66


  ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
  BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for openssh-portable-6.6.p1_3,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I've had a look in /usr/ports/UPDATING and found this:


```
20141117:
  AFFECTS: users of security/openssh-portable
  AUTHOR: bdrewery@FreeBSD.org

  Most of the optional patches for OpenSSH do not apply to the 6.7 update yet.
  The 6.6 version has been copied to security/openssh-portable66 if you require
  the use of one of the optional ports.
```

What does "HPN does not apply yet" mean and how do I update this port successfully?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 14, 2014)

Do `make rmconfig` in  the port. I try it, on my system it compiles with default-options fine. `HPN` is one of the options, it's per default off.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 14, 2014)

talsamon said:


> Do `make rmconfig` in  the port. I try it, on my system it compiles with default-options fine. `HPN` is one of the options, it's per default off.



Do I run `make rmconfig` in security/openssh-portable66 or security/openssh-portable?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 14, 2014)

I overlooked that there are two ports. If I read your error message, it should be security/openssh-portable66. But if I try this port, I got this error message:

```
Registering installation for openssh-portable66-6.6.p1_4,1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/sftp.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/ssh-add.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/ssh-agent.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/ssh-keygen.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/ssh-keyscan.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/scp.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/ssh.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/slogin.1.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man5/moduli.5.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man5/ssh_config.5.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man5/sshd_config.5.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man8/sftp-server.8.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man8/sshd.8.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man8/ssh-keysign.8.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66/work/stage/usr/local/man/man8/ssh-pkcs11-helper.8.gz: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66
*** Error code 1
```

As temporary solution you could delete all lines with 
	
	



```
man/man8/
man/man5
man/man1
```
 in pkg-plist. But you should post the error to the maintainer.

(I have tried this, this works).


----------



## talsamon (Dec 14, 2014)

I have sent it to the maintainer.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome! I wonder when an update will be out?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2014)

I have found it. In security/openssh-portable66 is the option `HPN` per default on, turn it to off, then it will work.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 16, 2014)

talsamon said:


> I have found it. In security/openssh-portable66 is the option `HPN` per default on, turn it to off, then it will work.



I  *do *have the HPN option enabled and can't disable it. I had to enable it to stop (of all things) Postfix from crashing. Does that mean I can't update my OpenSSH?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry, with this problem I can't help. I am not working with `postfix`.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok, lets ignore Postifx. How do I update OpenSSH with the HPN option enabled? Do I just need to wait for the port to be updated by the maintainer? Or wait for 6.7?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2014)

I wrote it above. Delete the lines with:

```
man/man8/
man/man5
man/man1
```

in pkg-plist.

Above there was a mistake. I overlooked that I deleted this lines. It has nothing to do with the `HPN` option. You can keep it to on.


----------



## xtaz (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm curious what OpenSSH has to do with Postfix. This isn't a standard thing. You must have some custom setup for that to matter.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2014)

I have found the needed man-zip-files are in the  work/stage/usr/local/man/catX directories. If you change man8 man5 man1 to cat8 cat5 cat1 in pkg-plist you have also the man-pages.

If you have already delete the lines: `cd /usr/ports/security/openssh-portable66` and `rm rf *`. Change to an other directory and do `portsnap extract security/openssh-portable66`. So you restore the old pkg-plist.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 16, 2014)

Neither of those worked for me. I tried deleting:


```
man/man8/
man/man5
man/man1
```

in pkg-plist and I tried updating pkg-plist with cat8 cat5 cat1 for man8 man5 man1 and it is still failing with  the same error. I have since restored the pkg-plist back to its original state. Any other ideas?

xtaz: I can't remember the details of WHY I had to enable HPN except that it stopped my Postfix from crashing a couple times each day. I posted my issues with Postfix on the mailing list and enabling HPN solved all my issues!


----------



## talsamon (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry, that works for me - may be I explained it not good.
`uname -a` ?


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 16, 2014)

talsamon said:


> Sorry, that works for me - may be I explained it not good.
> `uname -a` ?




```
FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #0 r275754:
```

I'm not sure what I am doing wrong 

I appreciate your help!


----------



## protocelt (Dec 16, 2014)

If you notice, from your original post per /usr/ports/UPDATING, the security/openssh-portable port has been moved to security/openssh-portable66 and the original port has been updated to a newer version. Since you've most likely made some changes to your system since your first post, lets start from the beginning. First we'll check what version/s of openssh-portable you currently have installed on your system. What is the output of `% pkg info openssh-portable\*`


----------



## bdrewery@ (Dec 16, 2014)

Maintainer here. Can you please post an entire log of the build resulting in the missing manpages? I am unable to reproduce the issue.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 18, 2014)

protocelt said:


> First we'll check what version/s of openssh-portable you currently have installed on your system. What is the output of `% pkg info openssh-portable\*`




```
openssh-portable-6.6.p1_3,1
```



bdrewery@ said:


> Maintainer here. Can you please post an entire log of the build resulting in the missing manpages? I am unable to reproduce the issue.



I'm not sure what has changed in the last couple days but I tried updating OpenSSH again this evening and it updated this time! (?)

There was this in the /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20141216:
  AFFECTS: users of security/openssh-portable, security/openssh-portable66
  AUTHOR: bdrewery@FreeBSD.org

  All patches have been fixed for version 6.7. It is no longer required to use
  the security/openssh-portable66 port.

  The LPK option was removed from security/openssh-portable as it has been
  deprecated since May 2013. Use AuthorizedKeysCommand as a replacement.
```

So maybe this helped?


----------

